# Walmart & the self checkout...



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

It looks as if they're going ahead with it according to this recent article.
https://www.theblaze.com/news/walmart-self-checkout-new-fayatteville

I frankly have no desire to support this. Putting people out of work & making customers basically do their work for them. That's a crock to me.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

I have to give this thought, just read the article now. I guess there exists pros and cons. I don't use personal check
out myself at any places I shop, just not my comfort zone.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 5, 2020)

That's how it is at our local Giant/Martins store after 9pm....I only order online from Walmart.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I may have to start making changes as to how I shop. There are just some things I'm not willing to put up with anymore. This is one of them.


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't mind self checkout for a few items but there's no way I'd like it for a cartful, especially if I have loose produce.


----------



## Ceege (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't have large orders to check out and the 5-10  items I do get are just right for the self-checkout.  They have one employee there to help if you have a problem.  Now, a large amount I could see as a problem for some people.  But, I have gotten large orders in the past and checked them out myself easily.  The only downside I see to this is putting people out of a job.  And, I really doubt if the prices will go down any because of it.  

Government complains if people don't have jobs, but look the other way as jobs are taken from people in the name of technology.  If people are not needed for work anymore, how do they earn money to buy life's necessities?  Will we be driven to a universal basic income?  https://www.thebalance.com/universal-basic-income-4160668


----------



## Don M. (Jul 5, 2020)

I use the self checkouts when I have just a couple of items.  However, trying to juggle a full cart of stuff....one at a time, and having to offload the cart, then reloading the cart would be a major pain in the A$$, and would probably take several times as long as going through a regular check out.  It would almost require two people and two carts to get through such a process in a reasonable amount of time.  If Walmart, or any store, tried this nonsense, we would probably find other ways or places to shop.


----------



## mlh (Jul 5, 2020)

i am so not interested in being a cashier for my own groceries.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 5, 2020)

I avoid self check out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I avoid self check out.


----------



## moosehead (Jul 5, 2020)

When Esso decided to introduce Self Serve at all their stations many moons ago, I swore....Literally, of course.... I would NEVER fill up my car at Esso! That means I'd have to clean my OWN windows, check the oil??? Also, this will put people out of work....I'd find ANOTHER gasoline station to give my business to, like Shell or one of the many other stations. That lasted about three weeks....

"I thought you were going to boycott all the self serve gas stations?"  Asked my Wife, Sue.

"Well, I was but all the danged stations are now self serve. We are stuck."

"We could, you know, buy a couple of bikes or get a horse and wagon or..."

"I got your point, " I replied, as Sue watched me try to figure out how to self fill the car.

"Want me to do it?" asked Sue.

I just stared at her....

Anyway, I did send a strongly worded letter to Esso. I'm still waiting for a reply....

As for Wal Mart, on our last shopping expedition there sure enough it's the beginning of the end for cashiers. Self serve has arrived.
As I told Sue, NO way we are shopping at Wal-Mart EVER again! Self serve indeed....We will, as I pointed out to Sue, go shop at Costco!

Wait a sec.....


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

moosehead said:


> When Esso decided to introduce Self Serve at all their stations many moons ago, I swore....Literally, of course.... I would NEVER fill up my car at Esso! That means I'd have to clean my OWN windows, check the oil??? Also, this will put people out of work....I'd find ANOTHER gasoline station to give my business to, like Shell or one of the many other stations. That lasted about three weeks....
> 
> "I thought you were going to boycott all the self serve gas stations?"  Asked my Wife, Sue.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of. That all the stores will follow suit. That's why I stated that I may have to consider a change in the way I shop because I flat out refuse to go in and ring up my own crap.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2020)

At my local Walmart, it has become easier and faster to use the self-checkout than it is to wait for a real cashier.

The Wegman's chain has started testing an iPhone based app in some of its stores that allow you to ring up and bag your groceries while you shop so all you have to do is stop at the self-checkout to swipe your credit card, scan your coupons and get a receipt. 

It won't be long before you just go in grab what you want and automatically charge your card as you exit the store.

_"The Times They Are a-Changin'..." _- Bob Dylan


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 5, 2020)

Agreeing with MarciKS: “ some things I’m not willing to put up with any more. “
The WMs I go to have them but I don’t use them. The Smiths-Kroger has them & if I just have a few items & look pitiful the old guy that supervises them will run them thru for me. 
and I’m cursing under my own breath every time I have to pump my own gas. Quite a few years now. But feel blessed that I’m still able to.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

I never shop at Walmart anyway, but in the grocery store I prefer the self-checkout. But I do think people ought to be given the choice. 

It's lousy of Walmart to put people out of work, especially now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> At my local Walmart, it has become easier and faster to use the self-checkout than it is to wait for a real cashier.
> 
> The Wegman's chain has started testing an iPhone based app in some of its stores that allow you to ring up and bag your groceries while you shop so all you have to do is stop at the self-checkout to swipe your credit card, scan your coupons and get a receipt.
> 
> ...


Yes but, people wouldn't have to wait so long if they had left the cashiers there in the first place. It's their own fault. I don't want to have anymore technology forced on me because some corporate big wig thinks it's for the best. What about people with no iPhone? Someone mentioned they would have some special gun like thing you could point at the product and have it rung up but I'm not interested in doing their job for them. And for free. While they rake in even more money to pay for those stupid machines.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2020)

Too many jobs being lost to technology.  Not so good after all.  I get it that no one wants to stand in line for eons, but if you hire enough employees it would not be necessary.  Too many glitches possible with all this self service nonsense.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Also, this may seem odd for some of you but, I don't get out much because I'm not a huge fan of people. But I like that human contact at the register. To me that is part of the whole customer service experience. It's as if these companies are desperately trying to pull everyone apart and away from each other and make this world the coldest place on earth. And with each step, communication is breaking down even farther and people are having more and more of a time trying to get along with each other. 

How much of a price do we have to pay as humans at the hands of all these greedy people? And where does it end? Eventually the unemployed and homeless are going to be more prevalent than the rest of us if technology continues to suck the life out of our world.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 5, 2020)

I prefer the self-checkout (we have cashiers and self-checkout here). I don't want someone handling my purchases and with only a few things to get, I can get through faster.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I don't want someone handling my purchases


Why? What's the big deal if they're touching your things?


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't like it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

That's odd. You're like the first person I've ever encountered that has ever said that. Interesting. 

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

Too many people at Walmart so I avoid.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2020)

I ALWAYS mess up using self-checkouts
I much prefer to wait for an assisted checkout
I was a 'checkout chick' about 50 years ago....please don't get upset at the 'checkout chick' remark
Probably just another way to cut jobs


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I use the self checkouts when I have just a couple of items.  However, trying to juggle a full cart of stuff....one at a time, and having to offload the cart, then reloading the cart would be a major pain in the A$$, and would probably take several times as long as going through a regular check out.  It would almost require two people and two carts to get through such a process in a reasonable amount of time.  If Walmart, or any store, tried this nonsense, we would probably find other ways or places to shop.


Our son recently added us to his Sam's club account. Shopping there was different in the sense there were no bags & no checkers.  No problem though to check out the items & put them in a cart left for that purpose. Once emptied our cart was left for the next customer. Easy to use system. Next was checking out at a local Walmart via self check out. Found the switch to turn on the belt, that made check out fast & easy even with using the scan gun to scan the produce codes. 

 I don't like the thought of job loss for checkers but technology is here & not going away. Technicians capable of maintaining automated equipment will be one way of replacing that lost labor, that and manufacturing the equipment. I don't think it's wrong of businesses to look for ways to reduce costs. A machine that takes no breaks, works 24/7 without overtime or any pay, no benefits or bonuses looks like a pretty safe bet to reduce operational cost once fully implemented if theft can be controlled.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't see how purchasing thousands and thousands of dollars worth of equipment that we will have to pay for with price hikes a way to cut costs.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 5, 2020)

This is too funny, the local Walmart can’t keep the six self checkout machines running now. There are at least three or four employees around the things all the time trying to figure out how to get them to work


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't see how purchasing thousands and thousands of dollars worth of equipment that we will have to pay for with price hikes a way to cut costs.


 
They save the benefits, which account for maybe 25% of the per employee cost. The machines don’t need any, but you can be danged sure we won’t see any price cuts.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 5, 2020)

I've mostly been doing Walmart pickup since Covid, but I really like self-checkout at the stations that have a conveyor belt when I have a lot of stuff.  Main reason I like it is when I fill my bags, I group things by what room they're going to or by categories.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

That's another thing...

They claim you can do in store pick up but as a general rule when I go to our website most of everything I want says no in store pick up. So I don't find this service helpful.
An example would be the snow boots I purchased last year. I tried to order them online & do in store pick up & they said it wasn't available but they had them in the store.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2020)

I hate those damned self check outs. Every time I try to use one, I have a problem and wind up having to call store personnel for help anyway. If I'm ever "forced" to use those things, I'll be doing a lot less shopping at Walmart or wherever.  I also don't like the idea of more people losing jobs because of this.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 5, 2020)

There are two stores in town. One has self checkout and one does not. I prefer the self checkout because it's faster. On the cashier one, why do I always get behind someone with an item that won't scan or doesn't have a code and the cashier has to go running around to find a supervisor or go to the shelf while I have to wait. Why am I so fast and everyone else is so slow. Remember ATM's first introduction. Everyone worried about people losing jobs? Hey the ATM's are open 24/7. No one complaining anymore. The banks won't hire more people to make things faster. They are happy with letting you line up.It costs them nothing.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 5, 2020)

So there will be lines at the self-checkout instead. Those waiting will be irritated that others aren't going fast enough. Everything will go slower and people will be meaner.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Judycat said:


> So there will be lines at the self-checkout instead. Those waiting will be irritated that others aren't going fast enough. Everything will go slower and people will be meaner.


Oh yeah. Wait till one of us whose slower than mud gets up there who knows nothing about computers or anything. I'm sure the line behind them won't mind.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Oh yeah. Wait till one of us whose slower than mud gets up there who knows nothing about computers or anything. I'm sure the line behind them won't mind.


I can already feel their eyes boring into me. The tongue clicking, the breathing. I'll just have a nervous breakdown and start effin' flinging items everywhere. It's a brave new world.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

OMG you kill me!! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

If I end up in the ER tonight because I can't breathe & they want to know why, I'm blaming it on the cat. Her name is Judy. LMBO


----------



## MickaC (Jul 5, 2020)

I've never used self checkout at Walmart, or anywhere else. I totally prefer cashiers.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> So there will be lines at the self-checkout instead. Those waiting will be irritated that others aren't going fast enough. Everything will go slower and people will be meaner.


It's rare to have a lineup at the self checkout because most people have a few items in a hand basket. It's really rare to see a shopping cart full. The shortest and fastest now is the cash only wicket . Rarely used.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I've never used self checkout at Walmart, or anywhere else. I totally prefer cashiers.


I don't trust cashiers to know about sale items. They just scan the bar code.So I have to watch them because it hasn't been coded. More than once. When I scan my own I know the sale item and the price.i can't fix it. There is an attendant on hand. With a cashier they have to call a supervisor or leave the station.Time consuming and then you get the chatters.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I don't trust cashiers to know about sale items. They just scan the bar code.So I have to watch them because it hasn't been coded. More than once. When I scan my own I know the sale item and the price.i can't fix it. There is an attendant on hand. With a cashier they have to call a supervisor or leave the station.Time consuming and then you get the chatters.


Yes.....that can be true in a lot of cases. I do watch the till screen, and yes, wrong prices can take extra time.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

I read an article about the amount of theft and cheating on those self-checkout machines. It's apparently very commonplace.  The stores know about it, and largely don't care, as the machines save them money anyway.

It's amazing, the tricks people come up with to cheat the system. Some people actually change price tags and labels, so it scans a cheaper item! I suppose if they are caught, it's very hard to prove that they're the ones who did it.  

So, the self-checkout machines really are a kind of honor system.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's rare to have a lineup at the self checkout because most people have a few items in a hand basket. It's really rare to see a shopping cart full. The shortest and fastest now is the cash only wicket . Rarely used.


So those of us who do our weekly shopping, with no cashiers, we're supposed to only get a few items at a time?


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't shop at Walmart, but Safeway was constantly pushing customers to use the self-checkouts. There'd always be an employee walking up and down telling people "there's no wait at the self checkout". I'd smile and say no thanks, but what I meant was _I'll stay right here to be checked out by the human cashier who needs the job, please tell your awful upper management to get stuffed._

At Publix they simply open a new cashier lane when anyone's waiting and they employ enough baggers, too. Love Publix.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It won't be long before you just go in grab what you want and automatically charge your card as you exit the store.


Saw just that on a program about 20 years ago (maybe Discovery?) where the guy put stuff in his cart and walked out the door
Card charged thru some sorta all encompassing scanner as he walked out

Can't imagine how the scan errors'd get handled


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Can't imagine how the scan errors'd get handled


Prolly like a redlight camera for traffic violations.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It looks as if they're going ahead with it according to this recent article.
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/walmart-self-checkout-new-fayatteville
> 
> I frankly have no desire to support this. Putting people out of work & making customers basically do their work for them. That's a crock to me.


It's very simple, self-checkout, _NO_ Aunt Marg.


----------



## rgp (Jul 6, 2020)

Had a "cashier manager" ...[as per the little tag on her shirt] try to direct me to a self check once. I said to her, if we shoppers start using those on a regular basis, we will no longer need cashiers at all. Then the store will no longer need you......


----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> So those of us who do our weekly shopping, with no cashiers, we're supposed to only get a few items at a time?


No. None of the stores I shop at have eliminated cashiers. They just haven't added new ones. You can still get in line with the full basket brigade.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I read an article about the amount of theft and cheating on those self-checkout machines. It's apparently very commonplace.  The stores know about it, and largely don't care, as the machines save them money anyway.
> 
> It's amazing, the tricks people come up with to cheat the system. Some people actually change price tags and labels, so it scans a cheaper item! I suppose if they are caught, it's very hard to prove that they're the ones who did it.
> 
> So, the self-checkout machines really are a kind of honor system.


You can change price tags and present it to a cashier as well. They are too busy to notice or fool around. They just scan what they have in front of them. ATM machines are here to stay and so is self checkouts and paying with cash or checks is obsolete. But there will always be cashiers or attendants. And there is always someone full time updating prices in the computer system and after hours as well .


----------



## Judycat (Jul 6, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> No. None of the stores I shop at have eliminated cashiers. They just haven't added new ones. You can still get in line with the full basket brigade.


At least you didn't say, "You can always shop online."  Grr.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

Judycat said:


> At least you didn't say, "You can always shop online."  Grr.


I'm with you on that. 
The nearest small mall is preparing to shut down because allegedly nobody needs or wants retail stores anymore.  Heck we don't!!!  There are plenty of people who either can't or don't want to shop online, plus many people simply enjoy shopping at their favorite brick-and-mortar places.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It looks as if they're going ahead with it according to this recent article.
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/walmart-self-checkout-new-fayatteville
> 
> I frankly have no desire to support this. Putting people out of work & making customers basically do their work for them. That's a crock to me.


One of the stores I went to often years ago had a self-checkout option, but had regular cashiers, too.   I did self-checkout when I was in a hurry or only had a couple of items.  It could have been Walmart, I'm not sure.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> This is too funny, the local Walmart can’t keep the six self checkout machines running now. There are at least three or four employees around the things all the time trying to figure out how to get them to work





Judycat said:


> At least you didn't say, "You can always shop online."  Grr.


i have shopped online once. I like holding the item in my hand before I buy it. I'm in the minority. Self checkout has its faults. That nagging voice telling you to put the item in the bagging area. Shut up already. I'm trying to get the damned bag open.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'm with you on that.
> The nearest small mall is preparing to shut down because allegedly nobody needs or wants retail stores anymore.  Heck we don't!!!  There are plenty of people who either can't or don't want to shop online, plus many people simply enjoy shopping at their favorite brick-and-mortar places.


I'd rather shop in store but not in the middle of a frickin pandemic. I got an email survey from Sam's Club & told them I'd be happier if they hadn't botched my one & only attempt to order online & if someone would mail me my membership card since I don't wanna go into the store in the middle of COVID. Plus I don't know if they do curbside here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> This is too funny, the local Walmart can’t keep the six self checkout machines running now. There are at least three or four employees around the things all the time trying to figure out how to get them to work


Technology is not always better. Faster is not always better.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2020)

It's really hard to keep up with technology now.  Everytime you change computers or cell phones or whatever, there's a new learning curve.
But there's no going back is there?  People without computers are at a disadvantage.
For instance, booking a flight and picking and choosing days and prices and seats.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 8, 2020)

The three Walmarts around where I live/work all have self-checkout options as do the grocery stores I go to.

I have no preference. I just look for the shortest line/wait time and go there.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 8, 2020)

Although I'm not a big fan of self checkout in general, one of the things I do like about self checkout is being able to pack my bags just the way I want.  

When cashiers or their helpers (usually younger ones) quickly pack my bags in order to rush me through they often fill them way too much.  I then find them difficult to carry.   Occasionally items will either fall out or get crushed (eg. bread) as a result of store employees "speed" packing the bags.

In the past I have told them repeatedly but either they don't really listen or care.   Now, after leaving the cashier I always my rearrange my grocery bags to make them more manageable.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

Lashann said:


> Although I'm not a big fan of self checkout in general, one of the things I do like about self checkout is being able to pack my bags just the way I want.
> 
> When cashiers or their helpers (usually younger ones) quickly pack my bags in order to rush me through they often fill them way too much.  I then find them difficult to carry.   Occasionally items will either fall out or get crushed (eg. bread) as a result of store employees "speed" packing the bags.
> 
> In the past I have told them repeatedly but either they don't really listen or care.   Now, after leaving the cashier I always my rearrange my grocery bags to make them more manageable.


I always ask them to bag my bread separate & hand it to me that way I don't have that problem. Nothing makes me more mad than them smashing my bread. But I still don't like that they are in essence telling us...here...we're sick of it....take care of yourself.


----------



## Smokey613 (Jul 8, 2020)

I don’t mind self check, as long as they discount my purchases. Since that will never happen, I will continue to avoid self checkout as long as possible. BTW, I DO NOT go to Walmart. I stopped that years ago.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2020)

Smokey613 said:


> I don’t mind self check, as long as they discount my purchases. Since that will never happen, I will continue to avoid self checkout as long as possible. BTW, I DO NOT go to Walmart. I stopped that years ago.


I haven't been since before the pandemic & frankly not missing it. Have a good day all.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't use those self check outs. I wind up trying to smash them. I've gone after one of those ******* lousy. no good******* machines. I'm not against them. I just want them to actually WORK. For example, if you scan a can of peas, and put it in your sack, the damn thing beeps, says you have caused on error and wants you to rescan the peas, BUT you've already scanned them, and you are going to be charged twice for the same can. The machines do not have enough computing capacity in them to account for various products. fruits, can goods, large products, veggies.. They are OK if you have 1 or 2 standard products- anything more than that and they freeze up.
There are too many variables that a human cashier can overcome, but a machine with a limited capacity cannot. To put it another way, the ****** machines don't work.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 10, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't use those self check outs. I wind up trying to smash them. I've gone after one of those ******* lousy. no good******* machines. I'm not against them. I just want them to actually WORK. For example, if you scan a can of peas, and put it in your sack, the damn thing beeps, says you have caused on error and wants you to rescan the peas, BUT you've already scanned them, and you are going to be charged twice for the same can. The machines do not have enough computing capacity in them to account for various products. fruits, can goods, large products, veggies.. They are OK if you have 1 or 2 standard products- anything more than that and they freeze up.
> There are too many variables that a human cashier can overcome, but a machine with a limited capacity cannot. To put it another way, the ****** machines don't work.


Huh. I’ve never had a problem. The only issue is when I scan alcohol and then have to wait for the attendant to come over and Look at my ID to verify that I’m over  21.

Seriously??? You can’t see the gray hair and wrinkles from your post 10 feet away??


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Huh. I’ve never had a problem. The only issue is when I scan alcohol and then have to wait for the attendant to come over and Look at my ID to verify that I’m over  21.
> 
> Seriously??? You can’t see the gray hair and wrinkles from your post 10 feet away??


Two stores in town with different policies for alcohol purchases. One has trained staff who recognize age and the other who has to key in your birth date.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I don't have large orders to check out and the 5-10  items I do get are just right for the self-checkout.  They have one employee there to help if you have a problem.  Now, a large amount I could see as a problem for some people.  But, I have gotten large orders in the past and checked them out myself easily.  The only downside I see to this is putting people out of a job.  And, I really doubt if the prices will go down any because of it.
> 
> Government complains if people don't have jobs, but look the other way as jobs are taken from people in the name of technology.  If people are not needed for work anymore, how do they earn money to buy life's necessities?  Will we be driven to a universal basic income?  https://www.thebalance.com/universal-basic-income-4160668


Thanks for that link Ceege...that's a very good article worth some thought!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Huh. I’ve never had a problem. The only issue is when I scan alcohol and then have to wait for the attendant to come over and Look at my ID to verify that I’m over  21.
> 
> Seriously??? You can’t see the gray hair and wrinkles from your post 10 feet away??



I don't drink alcohol but I've had the same problem with tobacco and vaping products at one store.  It started _before_ the age was increased to 21.  The worst of it was when the cashiers were in their late teens or young adults, and seemed to really get a kick out of denying a sale to a senior just because I currently have no valid ID-  their extremely rude and condescending attitude/behavior.


----------



## Macfan (Jul 11, 2020)

"Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated." Still, I will resist for as long as I can. I'm old and now tired of being herded to places I don't want to go. Stay home. Wear a mask. Teleconference doctor appointment. and on and on. After a while, enough is enough. Don...


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2020)

Macfan said:


> "Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated." Still, I will resist for as long as I can. I'm old and now tired of being herded to places I don't want to go. Stay home. Wear a mask. Teleconference doctor appointment. and on and on. After a while, enough is enough. Don...


Resistance is futile. Surrender while there is still time. Teleconference with my doctor?  I take my blood pressure at home.  I tell him my blood pressure is higher than I'm used to.  He says take one more of those water pills and make an appointment to see me in two months. I didn't do it.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 12, 2020)

I really don't mind using self-checkout if I have just a few items, but then again I enjoyed playing "store" in kindergarten!  Self-checkout keeps me out of those lines where the people ahead have full shopping carts, and are likely to move at a snail's pace through the checkout.  As the self-checkout requires you to do not only your own scanning plus bagging while inserting cash or card and retrieving any change, I'm inclined to do it only with a dozen or fewer items.  More than that and the time saved isn't worth the labor and bother...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2020)

I always choose a self-check out because it is faster for me and I can't stand a long time waiting. Sometimes if my boyfriend gets in line before me, then we will be waiting in a line for a cashier. So I sit on the seat on my rolling walker. I like packing my groceries in my bags instead of having someone else handling them. I scan and bag his purchases for him too. I like to do it and have been doing it since their first self checkout was put in.


----------

